# the true color of my pigeon



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

the picture above is my pigeon a crossbreed of racing and tippler.in our area we call that color a chocolate brown.i want to know the correct color of my pigeon in genetic term? thanks in advance? \m/


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

Is this color the same as in racing homers? If it is then it is Indigo. If not it could be bronzing of some sort like archangels, and mondenas.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

vangimage said:


> Is this color the same as in racing homers? If it is then it is Indigo. If not it could be bronzing of some sort like Archangels, and Mondenas.


This bird definitely looks like the indigo homers I have. It also shows some washing out of the tail bar as is expected from indigos.

It does not look like Archangel or Modena bronze (and I don't think these genes are in tipplers anyway), though it could be one of the other bronzes. I think there is a bronze gene in tipplers (or was it the dutch high-fliers) which is responsible for what the dutch call chimney sweepers. Maybe this bird carries that - or a similar - bronzing gene.

I'd still put my money on indigo though, T-pattern indigo homers are often called chocolates (or chocolate browns) in South Africa. 

Maybe you could tell us what the parent birds looked like, or post pictures? Then we could give you a more definite answer.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

i dont have picture of the father because i sell it already. but the father color is black and white pied the eye is bulleyed. the white part is more in the head ang wings. the mother recessive yellow mottle.it look like the pic below. that is not my pigeon it is random pic from the net.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Due to the mother being recessive yellow, it is possible that she carried indigo hidden in her genetic make-up, but I don't know ho w common indigo is in tipplers. I do assume that recessive reds and bronzes are common in the tippler families.

It is very difficult to be sure what exactly your bird is. All I can say for sure is: If the gene is not indigo, it definitely has to be a dominant bronzing factor... If you would like to be sure, mate this bird to a black pigeon and see whether you produce Andalusian babies or not. If you breed an Andalusian, you definitely have indigo here. I don't know of any other bronzing genes that will cause the Andalusian color.

Sorry we cannot be of more help, but the recessive red makes it difficult to trace the bronze / indigo trait for certain.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Blue t-pattern, dirty, slate, kite bronze. No indigo that I can see. Sometimes non-indigos can have slightly washed out tail bars due to the way the feather grew. Usually moults out though.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

actully this is a young bird 10 week old to be exact. a crossed of racer and tippler.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Blue t-pattern, dirty, slate, kite bronze. No indigo that I can see. Sometimes non-indigos can have slightly washed out tail bars due to the way the feather grew. Usually moults out though.


I didn't know kite could be so rusty colored, the ones I have seen were mostly spread and the color was richer and shinier, and not so uniformly distributed, but kind of patchy (some parts are more blue/black others more bronze). Given the ancestry though, you could very well be right Becky.

We learn something new every day! ;-)


----------

